# paid precepting??



## Pickle0301 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll be taking my exam next month and shortly after that I will begin precepting. I am finishing up my EMT-B class and was wondering...do you have to volunteer your time for precepting or can you get paid as a preceptee?  I took these classes to start a career, not to volunteer while i work at a gas station lol!!  I've been looking at different job postings, and they mention EMT-B's, but not precepting....so i was just wondering if you get the whole "paid training" ordeal or not, because I'm exciting to switch careers.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 19, 2011)

Why would they pay you? You're a third wheel on the truck, you make the rest of the crew work harder.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Dec 19, 2011)

Actually some places may require you to pay them for the privilege of having them let you precept there.


----------



## truetiger (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you asking if you get paid to finish YOUR clinicals?


----------



## Brad Z (Dec 19, 2011)

Pickle0301 said:


> do you have to volunteer your time for precepting or can you get paid as a preceptee?  I took these classes to start a career, not to volunteer while i work at a gas station lol!!



No one is going to pay you to complete your EMT education...lol.


----------



## hoop762 (Dec 19, 2011)

The service i work for paid me as a part time employee thru EMT school including clinical and ride times, new hire training, and field orientation. 

We were paid a salary but no benifits until we completed FTO. 

The opportunities are out there.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you get paid to go to class? I doubt it, and clinicals are another component of you EMT class, so why would you get paid for them? You aren't providing a service during your ride time, the same care could be delivered without your presence.

That said, I have heard of companies that hire non-certified individuals, and pay them a pittance while they complete class and clinicals. This was in exchange for working a certain amount of time with that company following certifcation. I can't seem to find any examples, but I recall one coming up on this site a few years ago, something about someone in that position that felt they were wrongfully terminated for accidentally stealing something.

I cannot fathom why most places would do such a thing given the abundance of basics. I suppose a really remote area might, but I don't think that was the case in the above example.


----------



## hoop762 (Dec 19, 2011)

My employer runs our own basic and paramedic schools in house. We are accredited through a local university. 

When I went thru basic school, I did have a one year employment obligation to fulfill. However, a guarentee of employment after finishing school seemed like a benifit to me, especially because I work for an amazing service. 

For our basic emts, we do hire from outside the company but our in house school goes beyond what most EMT courses cover in the areas of anatomy and pathophysiology. We prepare out basics to continue on to paramedic school. 

Just as a disclaimer, I am not employed in the training dept of my service. I work on the street, but I believe the training programs we have are a cut above what is offered in the local area.


----------



## NREMTroe (Dec 19, 2011)

hoop762 said:


> The service i work for paid me as a part time employee thru EMT school including clinical and ride times, new hire training, and field orientation.
> 
> We were paid a salary but no benifits until we completed FTO.
> 
> The opportunities are out there.



In Arkansas, (I thought everywhere) you can't do any clinical time while your getting paid to do work at an Ambulance service. I may be confused on that, but that's how I thought it went.


----------



## hoop762 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am not aware of any legislation preventing that, but that's how we do it. Its a great opportunity, but out selection process is quite strict.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 20, 2011)

The only people getting paid for their training are our ACP students. My service contracts a college to run our program in our facilities (CMA Accredited program) and those students are paid their full time wages while attending class and precepting for the year they're off the road. 

For the Preceptor overseeing a student they make a premium of $1.50 per hour. Their partner makes $0.75 premium per hour unless both are preceptors. 

The service charges outside students a few hundred for precepting. Not sure of the exact amount.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 20, 2011)

At my school if you were on the clock in any way you hours did not count and your pt contacts did not count. The most employers cound do was pay for classes and equipment.


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am a little confused on the question :unsure:

If you are asking if you get paid to do clinical time, then I would think the answer to that would be a definite no.

If you are talking about starting at a service and you will be training with a preceptor, then it will depend on your service.

At my service, when you start as an employee, you will be paid while you are in training.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Dec 27, 2011)

Most of the schools in our area allow you to ride with your home department as long as your absence would not alter the level of care and don't count toward essential staffing.  So for one department, that runs medic-medic-basic, as long as you are the 4th person, or a medic student who is the third person in place of the basic, you are ok.

At another place, we run a min of 2 man truck but the primary takes a 3rd when we can get it.  You can't ride as the second man on the 2 man truck, but you can ride as the 3rd man on the primary (3-man truck).

Pay is between you and your home department.  They are not required to pay, but they can if they want.  My department will pay them at the part-time rate if they are already a member of the department.  Students just looking for ride time and who have no previous affiliation are not paid (unless you count the free coffee in the kitchen payment).


----------



## spike91 (Jan 2, 2012)

if you're talking about getting paid raid time you're SOL. If you're talking about precept time when you get hired at an agency, yes. You'll be salaried while they work to clear you


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2012)

Medic can be different. My buddy in medic school is on a scholarship through our agency. 
He gets paid his hourly wage for class time then fills the rest of his required full time hours in the field. During his internship he gets his hourly wage to work in the ER and in the field as a student. 

But that's medic not basic. He was also already associated with the agency prior to starting school.


----------

